# Staring problem....



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

So, I had given my Oscar, "Oscar" to my step dad, well I got him back... So he's living with my GT for now(both are Juvies thankfully, because I know this will not work out much longer). 
But anywho, I've noticed much more personality in the GT since the Oscar is back, and whenever I sit on the couch, like now... they just sit there and stare at me. The "sit" at the bottom of the tank and when I look at them they seem to do a little shake and they'll yawn or like "bite" at me. 
They do this do around feeding time(only a lot more begging), but I know they are not hungry right now. What's their deal? lol.
I do find it entertaining.

Oh, and I will have a new 75gallon as a christmas present! So, the Oscar can have a new home.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like someone's begging for attention  Congrats on the new tank!


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

as you may or may not know fish are opportunistic feeders (they always eat when its there) for instance every time i go to me room my 2 Oscars go to the top corner of the tank by me and swim into it looking for food usually i feed them but if i come back up 5 min later they do the same thing good luck with your fish man


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

*TiffanyMarie1989*

You are quickly learning why cichlids are the worlds number one kept tropical fish family. How many "community tank fish" interact with what's going on OUTSIDE the tank and are aware of thier surroundings. Growing up I had a 55 in the living room with an oscar and chocolate cichlid (and a few convicts) that would litterally sulk for days if my Mom decided to rearrange the furniture! LOL

Consider yourself lucky. You have excellent PETS!


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL! They do have personality. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy because I'm so into my fish and their personalities.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah the GT probably leaned the begging trick from the oscar. All cichlids figure this trick out, but they are smart enough to imitate each other. In many cases oscars and some other cichlids will figure out who feeds them and who doesn't and they will run to the front to see who it is, and then swim away if it's "nobody", or put on the act if it's "the sucker". :thumb:


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm definatly the sucker, and they know it. They only get excited for me and my baby. They don't care about anyone else. Oh and I can't believe how picky eaters they are.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

TiffanyMarie1989 said:


> I'm definatly the sucker, and they know it. They only get excited for me and my baby. They don't care about anyone else. Oh and I can't believe how picky eaters they are.


haha - they have you trained in that as well! This is an easy fix - don't feed them for a week! They will take whatever you give them. This is less cruel than it sounds.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hah. I may have to do that. I wanna get them on different pellets.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just keep in mind oscars are drama queens and hate change! LOL


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

took a few days to switch pellets on mine.
sulked in his corner for days lol


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine gets mad when I do water changes. Lol


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

TiffanyMarie1989 said:


> Mine gets mad when I do water changes. Lol


oscars may sulk a bit after a water change - but they are in fact drama queens. Most fish (and the oscar included when they get over it) show marked improvement in behavior after a water change (especially a large one), becoming more active, vibrant, and feeding enthusiastically.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hurley loves his water changes. Comes front and center to 'swim' in the downflow as we pour fresh buckets into his tank. But change- drama indeed. Pout pout pout.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

We're completely redoing our entire livingroom, probably in the beginning of the year. I'm curious to see how he acts when we have ALL new furniture and everything is rearranged. The only thing that will be staying in the same spot(probably) is the tank....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL Moving a tank to across the room is just as involved as moving it acroos town...


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh I know. I'm putting the 75gallon in the same spot as the current tank. So I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to do it.


----------

